# Ex Armed Forces



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

so how many have been/currently are in the Armed Forces?

please state service, regiment/corps/role, time served & maybe date joined/left, best posting/worst posting

how did you find rejoining civvy street?

me -

Army, Army Catering Corps (now the RLC), 7 years 1988-1995, best was Germany from 1990 - end of 1992, worst was the Falklands/Bosnia

took me years to readjust since I joined at 16 y/o and still remember rifle drill (SLR & SA80) and a lot of the sayings.

ahhh them where the days


----------



## bobmac (Mar 27, 2013)

RAF Music services (french horn and trumpet)
1978-2000
Worst posting....Catterick,  too close to the Army peasants
Best Posting...JHQ Germany 86-94
Adapted to civy life ok. couldn't wait to get out to be honest


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 27, 2013)

For some reason this makes me think of Only Fools and Horses - though I might actually be mistaken about the series!


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 27, 2013)

Royal Navy Oct 89- Jun 2004 (17trs)
Served on HMS GLOUCESTER - GULF WAR DESERT STORM 1991
HMS FEARLESS 
HMS ENDURANCE 
HMS SOUTHAMPTON

Best ship endurance down the antartic twice for 7 months


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 27, 2013)

Ex Royal Corps of Signals.
Joined as an apprentice (AAC Harrogate) in Sep 79 age 16 - 2 year apprenticeship.  Left in Aug 2003 having completed my 22 years colour service.

Loved Germany and spent just over 9 years there.  4 years in total in NI.  Hated serving in mainland UK
Saw most of Europe plus tours of Falklands, Bosnia, Cyprus.
Favourite posting was one I am unable to say anything about!!!

Glad to leave in the end as I had had enough but was stuck in the pension trap - still like a total fish out of water when I left (for ages too)


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Mar 27, 2013)

Recently I've been having a look at the armed forces, their make up, their postings and their history.From what I've gathered, it's a terrific life choice ( less so the army imo).

Kinda makes me wish I could be 17 again making choices.


----------



## LIG (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKtjBqJ4NxA&list=PLCFAF235C611CA84D



The quickest adjustment to civvy street!


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 27, 2013)

Gee you guys are so young!,,
I  enrolled for 3 years in 1957,I was 17 years and 6 months old.As 3 year Regular I could choose my Regiment and I got Â£3.3 shillings a week.If I had waited to be called up it would have been any Regiment and 30 bob a week.
I joined the Royal Engineers.Trained at Aldershot and Taunton,posted 38 Corps Engineer Regiment Ripon
Best posting 1958 Christmas Island  for some A bomb tests.4 days R&R in Honolulu.
Demobbed Feb 1960,best thing ,two mates had just been called up,get some in guys!!
Good times ,great mates and world travel,never regretted my choice .


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

I was attached to 38 engineers and served with them in Bosnia :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Mar 27, 2013)

87 - 01 RAF Aircraft Propulsion Technician

Best: RAF Butlins (St Mawgan) 1st posting and I'm a late teen in Newquay during the summer!!!!!! 

Worst: St Athan - made me make up my mind that I would not extend my service, an absolute dump despite having a tricky little 9 hole track.

I never really got too involved in a proper service lifestyle - always lived away from base and kept civvy mates so the transition back was easy. Although stuff like paying for dentists came as a shock, used to go every 3 mths for a polish - now haven't been to the dentist for 7 years!!!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2013)

RAF Tornado pilot.....


Well I sent in the application and got an interview  (didn't go in the end luckily) :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

seriously James?

I could have joined anything after the aptitude test... why oh why did I choose being a chef as a trade?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 27, 2013)

Royal Navy, Air Engineering Artificer;  1969 - 1978 (Chief petty Officer)
Royal Naval Reservist: 1978 - 1998.  Lieutenant RNR.

Fantastic times and experiences.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			seriously James?

I could have joined anything after the aptitude test... why oh why did I choose being a chef as a trade?
		
Click to expand...

Army Chef?  hardest course in the army Gibbo










never met anyone that had passed it :lol:


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			seriously James?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I was supposed to go for an interview but didn't go. It was only 6 o-levels required at the time so I only sat 6 exams as any more was irrelevant (didn't bother going to the other 4 exams)  I consider myself fortunate that I didn't go as 2-3yrs later the Gulf war kicked off and tornados were falling like flies.

Then passed the police entry exam and didn't go to that either despite being offered a place in the Met after passing the test


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

a waste of talent James.

Tornado's may have been falling but you were the RAF's equivalent of Tom Cruise!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Army Chef?  hardest course in the army Gibbo

There is a book about the Black Watch from D Day to Berlin. [My late fathers shift]
I was amazed to learn that the troops only had one day without a hot evening meal.
The German gunners used to try and target the catering camps and food runs as they knew how important they were to the troops
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Robobum (Mar 27, 2013)

You don't choose what you fly pre entry.

Every trainee pilot starts on the same and get streamed into stuff that suits their capabilities during training. You could have been flying Fat Alberts around instead.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

ooooh, techno speak, I assume fat alberts are Herc's (if my memory serves me right)


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 27, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:





stevie_r said:



			Army Chef?  hardest course in the army Gibbo

There is a book about the Black Watch from D Day to Berlin. [My late fathers shift]
I was amazed to learn that the troops only had one day without a hot evening meal.
The German gunners used to try and target the catering camps and food runs as they knew how important they were to the troops
		
Click to expand...

The moral factor of decent hot scoff simply can't be overstated.  On an operational tour or when living on top of an armoured vehicle on exercise for a few weeks at a time it is one of the few highlights.  What the slop jockeys could produce from their trailer mounted cooksets was amazing.

In Bosnia word got around a bit too much and we were inundated with yanks, they were only getting one hot meal per day and the rest was MRE packs (garbage)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Robobum (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			ooooh, techno speak, I assume fat alberts are Herc's (if my memory serves me right)
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

I remember seeing A10's, appaches etc at Al Jubail in the Gulf, then this monster landed.. it was mahoosive. A galaxy!!!! seriously how that thing even got of the ground defines all theories of physics!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 27, 2013)

I was a STAB in the Royal Army Pay Corps, RAPC or Rape and Pillage Corps as it was known
Now part of the AG Corps 

From 1986 to 1994 rose to the dizzy heights of Sergeant .

Based at Worthy Down, Winchester, did stints at Middle Wallop (Army Air Corps),Waterbeach (cambridge) Detmold & Fallingbostel in Germany also Cyprus and HongKong.amongst others

Great days, good mates and as a weekend warrior I could leave it all behind on Sunday night and go back to my normal day job.

Best of both worlds


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

you were in the real SAS Phil

Saturdays and Sundays


----------



## DappaDonDave (Mar 27, 2013)

Call of duty black ops 2 - 2012
Call of duty modern warfare 3 - 2011
Call of duty black ops - 2010
Call of duty modern warfare 2 - 2009
Rainbow 6 Vegas 1 and 2
Ghost Recon 2

Worst posting probably Vegas 2.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

lol, very good :thup:


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 27, 2013)

Slight time difference I think!
How were you attached?REME,RAMC orACC.?
I bet I Christmas Island was cushier than Bosnia.
Best wishes anyway
23504803 L/Cpl ########


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

24818381 Private 

(28 days and 3 year promotion ban, gits)


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Mar 27, 2013)

Royal Navy 2001 til 2012. Medicallly discharged due to a dodgy knee
Loved it and hated it at the same time


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			24818381 Private 

(28 days and 3 year promotion ban, gits)
		
Click to expand...

The joys of being an SUS


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

section 69a of the army act 1955..... jeez that was 23 years ago and still remember the spiel 

(unbecoming of a soldier, quel surprise)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			you were in the real SAS Phil

Saturdays and Sundays 

Click to expand...

I could tell you, but then I'd have to shoot you


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			section 69a of the army act 1955..... jeez that was 23 years ago and still remember the spiel 

(unbecoming of a soldier, quel surprise)
		
Click to expand...

Conduct prejudice to good military order and discipline, the catch all section for anything that didn't have its own


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

its funny cos once on OC's orders, CO's orders you were screwed. Guilty until proven guilty


----------



## beggsy (Mar 27, 2013)

Think this has to be one of my biggest regrets in life


----------



## JustOne (Mar 27, 2013)

Robobum said:



			You don't choose what you fly pre entry.

Every trainee pilot starts on the same and get streamed into stuff that suits their capabilities during training. You could have been flying Fat Alberts around instead.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what happens beyond getting an interview but tornado pilot was what I applied for and that's what was written on the reply they sent. I'd probably have ended up as Tom Cruises rent boy


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

and you would have loved every minute of it!


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 27, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I have no idea what happens beyond getting an interview but tornado pilot was what I applied for and that's what was written on the reply they sent. I'd probably have ended up as Tom Cruises rent boy 

Click to expand...

Iceman's bitch more likely


----------



## rickg (Mar 27, 2013)

RAF Jet Engine Technician 1978-1990
Worked on:
Vulcans at RAF Waddington
Harriers in Belize, Central America
Tornado GR1's at RAF Honington
Phantoms and Tornado F3's at RAF Coningsby
Tornado F3's at RAF Leeming

Best time....6 months in Belize
Worst time....on exercise in the Winters at RAF Waddington.....wind blew right through that place

Also got a flight out to Goose Bay, Canada in a Vulcan and a back seat flight in a Tornado F3 doing aerobatics out over the North Sea and low level flying through the Dales....:thup:

still in Aerospace now, but gave up Engineering in 2003 and took my CIPS Supply Chain degree and moved into ISC. 

RAF best times ever....


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 27, 2013)

nice reminder Rick, did contour flying in a chinook in the falklands... I puked


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 27, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			its funny cos once on OC's orders, CO's orders you were screwed. Guilty until proven guilty 

Click to expand...

The summary dealing system was changed massively towards the end of my time in order to make it fairer, IIRC you were given the right to appeal either the finding and/ or the sentence.  Close arrest was more tightly controlled and only for limited periods.


In Herford in 1995 we had a pad's wife sentenced to 14 days at court martial - well funny :rofl:


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 27, 2013)

Big_Rick78 said:



			Royal Navy 2001 til 2012. Medicallly discharged due to a dodgy knee
Loved it and hated it at the same time
		
Click to expand...

Dito with the knee & discharge!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2013)

Never served. Got some members in the forces (Windsor Barracks) and know a few guys in the village pub who are in. Appreciate the work they do for the nation, especially those that have to go away to Afghanistan etc and do their bit


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2013)

Nearest I got was working as a Civvie at RAF Strike Command in the Research Branch - researching the damage caused by a 1000lb bomb dropped on an airstrip.........
Also did 3 Surveying Ops in Northumberland getting bombed by the Yanks in the process.......


----------



## One Planer (Mar 27, 2013)

Well gentlemen. 

You all have my respect, admiration and thanks for serving in the armed forces :thup:


----------



## tyke (Mar 27, 2013)

RAF Regiment 1979 - 2002
Best posting - 34 Sqn Cyprus
Worst posting - Northern Ireland, Falkland Islands, Iraq, Sierra Leone, Bosnia, Kosova, take your pick.
Nah, only joking, loved every minute of my 23 years, lots of memories and still very good friends.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 27, 2013)

Played golf a couple of times with the loadmaster from RAF Lyneham. Decent player.
He devised the system that allowed them to do the low flying Fat Albert pallet food drops in Biafra.
They say that his system saved thousands of lives.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought about joining the RAF when I was a teenager, but I knew that my eyesight meant I could never fly fast jets and I'd have to get my hair cut 

Kudos to all of you that did serve, I give you my utmost respect :clap:


----------



## Wildrover (Mar 28, 2013)

23 years in the Royal Navy as a Weapon Engineer 1986-2009. Joined as a WEM and left as a CPOWEA.

Served on various frigates and destroyers, a Minesweeper and a survey ship.

Best time was my first Gulf deployment during the Iran-Iraq war on HMS Hermione in 1989.
Worst was arriving in Bande Ache a week after the Tsunami and seeing the utter devastation, I saw things there I will take to the grave. In some ways it was good too as we were able to help the survivors in a small way.

Didn't have a problem with readjusting to Civvy life as I spent my last 3 years with the RAF at Waddington and anyone in the RN or Army will tell you that the RAF are Civvies in uniform anyway. (Don't get offended Crabfats I'm only kidding!!)


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2013)

if i told you, i'd have to kill you


----------



## Tom C (Mar 28, 2013)

Royal Engineers, 1964 - 1989
Trained at Southwood Camp Farnborough.
Postings, Hohne, Ripon, Iserlohn twice, Osnabruck, Waterbeach twice.


----------



## dewsweeper (Mar 28, 2013)

Tom,
see you were at Ripon,would that have been Devaureux Barracks? Oh those bloody draughty  spiders,did you drink in the King William pub.?
On my 18th birthday I apparently was sick on every corner of the town square after too many rum and blacks,nice!!
The town Watchman mus thave been horrified.
Youth is definately wasted on the young ,still happy days


----------



## Tom C (Mar 28, 2013)

dewsweeper said:



			Tom,
see you were at Ripon,would that have been Devaureux Barracks? Oh those bloody draughty  spiders,did you drink in the King William pub.?
On my 18th birthday I apparently was sick on every corner of the town square after too many rum and blacks,nice!!
The town Watchman mus thave been horrified.
Youth is definately wasted on the young ,still happy days
		
Click to expand...

1970 - 1975,  across the road in Claro Barracks. Early years drank in the the Star Bar (Wakeman)  later on, most of my drinking was done in the Lamb and Flag.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 28, 2013)

16 years Army, REME technical clerk followed by Adjutant Generals Corps reaching the dizzy heights of Sergeant Chief Clerk (Oh, and PTI too).  Followed by 5 years TA attached to they who cannot be named (ssshhhhh).  Served all over the world including a year in Canada, Many years in Germany, Nepal, Middle East, UK and 3 years in NI and various warzones.  Best was Germany from 1990 and worst was NI.

I transitioned okay to become a strawberry mivvi as I still got my green fix at weekends as a STAB.  I still use most of the (repeatable) sayings now.  I am now a software trainer but moonlight as a British Military Fitness instructor so still get shout at people for being idle.


----------



## Fader (Mar 28, 2013)

8 years service from aged 19-27. 

Served in:
23 Amphibious Sqn at 28 Engineer regiment in Hameln Germany. Great memories of Aladins bar in town. 
59 Commando Royal Engineers after doing the all arms commando course hardest training period of my life and getting that Green lid still ranks as one of my No1 achievement in life.

Did tours of Iraq  and was part of the first ever M3 Amphib bridge crossing under enemy fire. Afghanistan Hellmand province x2 both on search teams looking for some not nice people, Northen Ireland x 2 on a back to back tours one as search team the other a construction tour which was amazing as it meant 3 hours work a day and many hours partying in the Odyssey centre in Belfast. 

Best place to be Germany for definite for the block parties and regiment footy team other than that Northern Ireland for the construction tour or as we called it 4 month long party with some lovely northern Irish ladies. 

As for civvy street, to be honest just short of 6 years after leaving only just really getting settled having drifted from job to job as not much call for a specialist combat engineer or M3 Rig Pilot. Never actually completed my trade training as I went straight from my B3 to active service with my unit and by time I got to Brompton for my artisan course, I'd side stepped it to go do my All Arms course and straight back out on active service. I did eventually make it back to brompton but as part of training troop, instead of trade training did my last 6 months there as a driver simply because id done all the drivers courses not by choice of trade but by default of M3 rig training, and snatch wagon driving on tour! But now finally got a steady job, new lady after getting divorced but take my hat off to all that make te transition seemlessly.


----------



## jammydodger (Mar 29, 2013)

Royal Engineers 87-96 based in Osnabruck and Waterbeach (started golf at their 9 holer). Visited a few other places for a few weeks here and there.

Germany was a blur of drunkeness as I was 18 when posted there , fantastic German beers. I was ready to get out when I did but found it a little hard not being able to fight everyone who peed me off !! Civvies have no self discipline and it still winds me up some of the lazy habits people have (i'm still mininum 5 minutes early for every appointment)


----------



## Val (Mar 29, 2013)

Nice to see a few fellow sappers on the forum :thup:

I was 6 months as a JL at Dover in 89 straight from school and hated it, joined the TA in 93 and left in 04.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 29, 2013)

JustOne said:



			RAF Tornado......
		
Click to expand...

Also known as a Twin man, twin fan, swing wing arrow of death!!!


----------



## Tom C (Mar 29, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Nice to see a few fellow sappers on the forum :thup:

I was 6 months as a JL at Dover in 89 straight from school and hated it, joined the TA in 93 and left in 04.
		
Click to expand...

Val, forgot to put Dover on my list of postings. Was on PS there late 80 to late 82. I did enjoy my tour there. You FREDS were hard work but you were worth it.


----------



## Tom C (Mar 29, 2013)

jammydodger said:



			Royal Engineers 87-96 based in Osnabruck and Waterbeach (started golf at their 9 holer). Visited a few other places for a few weeks here and there.

Germany was a blur of drunkeness as I was 18 when posted there , fantastic German beers. I was ready to get out when I did but found it a little hard not being able to fight everyone who peed me off !! Civvies have no self discipline and it still winds me up some of the lazy habits people have (i'm still mininum 5 minutes early for every appointment)
		
Click to expand...

I left the Traz and went to the beach early 86 stayed until summer 89 when I retired


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 29, 2013)

RAF Avionics Technician
Worked on Tornado F3, Tornado GR4 and Harrier GR7
July 1998 - present (got 7 years until pension time)
Best times include things like Op Ellamy in Southern Italy with Tornado GR4's during the Libyan conflict.
Best posting is a no brainer. RAF Leuchars at St Andrews for 5 years, we had very cheap links tickets that gave us full playing rights to the courses including the Old Course.
Worst time goes without saying...........Afghanistan for a summer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 29, 2013)

I worked with a lad who had served in the army in Germany whilst the cold war was still on.

Me and my mate asked the inevitable question - "have you ever shot anyone"? Yes, I shot a German Shepherd, we were shocked to hear, whilst imagining a scenario where he may have shot a KGB operative in disguise.

Nope, he meant a dog. 

Apparently in NI, the locals used to get them to go for the squaddies.


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 29, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I worked with a lad who had served in the army in Germany whilst the cold war was still on.

Me and my mate asked the inevitable question - "have you ever shot anyone"? Yes, I shot a German Shepherd, we were shocked to hear, whilst imagining a scenario where he may have shot a KGB operative in disguise.

Nope, he meant a dog. 

Apparently in NI, the locals used to get them to go for the squaddies.
		
Click to expand...

Old, old story of a scrapyard in West Belfast guarded by a German Shepherd on a hefty chain.  Bricks knew the exact reach of the chain and would wind the dog up at every opportunity, knowing full well that the dog couldn't get near them - until the owner lengthened the chain :lol:


----------



## stevie_r (Mar 29, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I worked with a lad who had served in the army in Germany whilst the cold war was still on.

Me and my mate asked the inevitable question - "have you ever shot anyone"? Yes, I shot a German Shepherd, we were shocked to hear, whilst imagining a scenario where he may have shot a KGB operative in disguise.

Nope, he meant a dog. 

Apparently in NI, the locals used to get them to go for the squaddies.
		
Click to expand...

and that is the first time I've ever heard of a bloke asking that question, women yes - frequently, blokes no


----------



## Captainron (Mar 30, 2013)

How many times were you 'babooned' Gibbo?


----------



## stevelev (Mar 30, 2013)

2500***4 Gnr, E bty, L(NÃ©ry) Bty. 1RHA, Tidworth. 3 Year. Discharged after being SUS for 6 months. Also spell in Gaurdhouse. Transition to Civvy Street, ok, but always wish I had never been discharged. The only regret in my life was that I was stupid going to Raves and Free Parties all over south coast.

Still in contact with few guys after 17 years out of regt.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2013)

BCs 1954 till 1955 BSs 1955 till the jamboree of 1955. Bellshill cubs and scouts . bob a job was hard work in them days.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 27, 2013)

Just watched the army vs navy rugby on sky sports. The natural order of the universe has been restored.


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 27, 2013)

Shiny said:



			Just watched the army vs navy rugby on sky sports. The natural order of the universe has been restored.
		
Click to expand...

Always a cracking day out, us scalies used to get the debenture bar at the top of the north stand :cheers:


----------



## stevie_r (Apr 27, 2013)

stevelev said:



*2500***4* Gnr, E bty, L(NÃ©ry) Bty. 1RHA, Tidworth.
		
Click to expand...

sprog


----------



## m9wst (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm an Armourer in the RAF, 5 years done next month, 4 to go. Still undecided as to whether i want to stay in past 9 or 12 years yet. After training i've only had two postings, Marham and now Honington, both in the bomb dump. In 2011 i spent 7 weeks in Las Vegas on rates (red and green flag). Got back in April and in the July i went to Kandahar for 4 and a bit months which was an eye opener. Then last year I stayed in a portakabin at Hainault Park and worked at the Olympics and Bastion is pencilled in for the end of next year if we are still there then. 
Best: Las Vegas Worst: Coin toss between Marham and Honington.


----------

